# Kung Fu panda.



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey has anyone seen this one yet?  I was surprised at how good it actually was.  The action was pretty awesome, especially for a childrens movie, and it was no shrek but it was pretty funny.

I would even go as far as to say I enjoyed this movie way more than ratatoulie.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

No, but i will when it's out on dvd.


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes I enjoy this movie ^^ very good on 3D animation


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 9, 2008)

I heard this movie was pretty kick ass. Yet, I haven't mustered up the courage to watch it in theaters just yet.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 9, 2008)

It looked pretty good. I think I'll see Indiana Jones before I see that though.  I'll probably just catch it when it comes out on DVD. I seem to just do that nowadays. I haven't seen a movie besides Iron Man in theaters for a while now.


----------



## Irishwonder (Jun 9, 2008)

It's actually pretty good and I'm not a big Jack Black fan.  It's not a movie that had me laughing, but it definately had me smiling alot.  And by the way the "Wuxi finger hold" is freakin awesome!


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 9, 2008)

This movie is pretty kickass....almost on the level of pixar movies and that's saying a lot...the action was awesome too almost put Naruto to shame...lol j/k but still action was tight....and the comedy helps too....comedy was good for all ages and they didn't over do it either soo yeah pretyy enjoyable overall...
definitely better than 'Zohan' and the sorry excuse for a horror movie 'The strangers'....

and yeah Jack Black is hilarious....!!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 9, 2008)

Big serious fight scene...

"Stop! I'm going to pee!"


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 9, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> This movie is pretty kickass....almost on the level of pixar movies and that's saying a lot...the action was awesome too almost put Naruto to shame...lol j/k but still action was tight....and the comedy helps too....comedy was good for all ages and they didn't over do it either soo yeah pretyy enjoyable overall...
> definitely better than 'Zohan' and the sorry excuse for a horror movie 'The strangers'....
> 
> and yeah Jack Black is hilarious....!!



You are right,this movie did put recent Naruto action to shame..


Also..


"There is no charge for awesomeness..or atractiveness!"


The goddamn best line I heard this year!  


Great movie,highly reccomend it to whoever wants some good humour and great action scenes!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 9, 2008)

^haha yeah that is so totally jack black.  I loved the opening animation otherwise known as "the noodle dream" it was hilarious and completely awesome.  Tai Lung was freaking badass throughout the movie.  Anyone else thought the ending was lacking?  The fight was weak and silly compared to the furious 5 fight.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2008)

Alright, I realize I am not exactly the target audience.  But I went and checked it out.

And I thought it was really corny.  I was hoping for one of those funny animated films that even adults can enjoy.  Like Shrek, Toy Story, The Incredibles, The Emperor's New Groove, etc.  Instead, I got the opposite.  A really corny film with minimal laugh's.  Far too babyish.

Hopefully Get Smart (the movie I am going to this Friday)...will remove it from my memory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm too adult for this sort of low-brow childish humor.

I'll stick to Ben Stiller movies when I want my LOLs.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm too adult for this sort of low-brow childish humor.
> 
> I'll stick to Ben Stiller movies when I want my LOLs.



or Adam Sandler...rite?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2008)

i won't pay to see it


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm too adult for this sort of low-brow childish humor.
> 
> *I'll stick to Ben Stiller movies when I want my LOLs*.



That's a joke...right?


----------



## no Jutsu (Jun 9, 2008)

I will check it out on netflix or something sometime...

I like Jack Black. I like animation. I like Kung Fu movies. But I don't like the stereotyping of Chinese culture. It's nothing overt of course (or else I'd outright boycott it), but it does seem to be another example of Hollywood making China and Asian culture in general seem "other" if you get my meaning.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> or Adam Sandler...rite?


Of course! 


crazymtf said:


> That's a joke...right?


Of course!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course!
> 
> Of course!



OK...cause you scared me there a bit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2008)

Saw it. Loved it. Movie was Kickass. Pretty funny and had some really awesome action scenes (something I wasn't expecting). Jack played Po (I think that's his name) really well. He didn't overplay the part, which was great.

My only realy gripe with the movie was the final fight. Pretty anti-climactic.


----------



## Koi (Jun 10, 2008)

I sorta decided I didn't wanna see it a few weeks ago.. and then it started getting really good reviews, so now I'm taking my little bro to see it probably some time this week. :\


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just saw this movie today along with Zohan.  I thought Kung Fu Panda was a cute movie and I enjoyed it.  But I thought Zohan was much funnier.  Though that movie was pretty wacky and crazy.


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 12, 2008)

If i ever do watch it, I ain't paying.


----------



## Katsuragi (Jun 13, 2008)

Haven't seen it.

I'll watch it on DVD when it comes out.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought the movie would be bad at first but when I saw it, it was pretty good


----------



## IchiTenshou (Jun 13, 2008)

very funny movie ^^
I enjoyed it


----------



## Ookii Kintama (Jun 13, 2008)

I fucking love kung fu movies and pandas are pretty awesome, so I watched it. Most of it was good. But they gave Tai Lung so much hype, only to completely shit all over him in the end for some kiddy humor. That pissed me off. I also don't get why Po is the only one in his family who isn't a goose. Could of done with a bit more of the monkey, and less of that slutty tiger who is obviously having her time of the month.


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 13, 2008)

havnt seen it.. and i wont be going to cinema to watch it. ill probably steam it when im bored or something.


----------



## Lady (Jun 13, 2008)

I liked it. I was reading a review on it, which said, "It's neither as original as Ratatouille, nor as funny as Shrek," and I think that's true. The doesn't mean it wasn't funny, though. The animation was great.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 13, 2008)

Ookii Kintama said:


> I fucking love kung fu movies and pandas are pretty awesome, so I watched it. Most of it was good. But they gave Tai Lung so much hype, only to completely shit all over him in the end for some kiddy humor. That pissed me off. I also don't get why Po is the only one in his family who isn't a goose. Could of done with a bit more of the monkey, and less of that slutty tiger who is obviously having her time of the month.



I agree completely, they screwed tailung completely.  I mean the ending could've been respectable but instead they just decided to make it tacky for the kids.  Yeah, I definitely wished they spent more time on the furious 5 particularly mantis and monkey.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 14, 2008)

All this calls for a sequel ^_^. The movie was actually enjoyable. Come on  the opening sequence should have told you how the movie will end. The furious 5 is really the "time of the month" 1..... buts if you want to know about the other members.....watch Kung Fu Panda 2 ^_^. 

Tai Leng got a lot of hype but what can you expect, we all knew the panda will beat him down like folder anyway.....


----------



## Koi (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh man, saw this today with my little bro and I loved it.  And he did too, which was more important to me.

What I liked about it (besides the original style and visual aspect) was its humor.  It wasn't like Madagascar or Shrek (which becomes tiring) but it was its own brand, which might have a lot to do with Jack Black's delivery style, a lot of the time.  Nothing seemed forced or totally contrived.

We especially loved the dumpling fight, that was hysterical for some reason.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 16, 2008)

This looks AWESOME!!!  Jack Black is the god of comedy. After Adam Sandler. And Ben Stiller.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 28, 2008)

'Their Eyes were blinded by over-exposure to Pure Awesomeness'

That part made me Lol. The movie wasn't too bad, the animation was really good. The only part I didn't like as others stated was that Po's fight with Tai Lung was kinda lame.


----------



## Chee (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll rent this on DVD.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 28, 2008)

I probably won't see it until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 29, 2008)

The movie was Super Extreme Awesome,It's better than all of Dreamworks movies


----------



## Silvermyst (Jun 30, 2008)

Stallyns808 said:


> Just saw this movie today along with Zohan.  I thought Kung Fu Panda was a cute movie and I enjoyed it.  But I thought Zohan was much funnier.  Though that movie was pretty wacky and crazy.



Really? Zohan? Really?


I loved this movie. It wasn't all laughter but I did smile a lot and it was fun to watch.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 1, 2008)

This movie was actually very good. The fight scene's were cool, the animation was good, the story was OK, and I loved the "china" style they used. Best dreamworks movie yet. So, I recommend everyone to see this movie!

Though the last battle was kind of lame :S

Kung Fu Panda 8/10


----------



## Rock Lee (Jul 2, 2008)

*5 Critical Life Lessons You Can Learn From Kung Fu Panda*

Kung Fu Panda is an animated movie that teaches several interesting life lessons, embedded in a predictable storyline. It is highly entertaining done in a Dreamworks storybook fashion. Even though we first watched the movie over a week ago, my kids can not stop talking about it.

In the show, the panda, whose name is Po, was chosen by a wise old turtle, Ooguay, as the dragon warrior to defeat the enemy. Unfortunately, Po was an unlikely character for he was fat and clumsy. He was viewed with much skepticism and doubt by his martial-arts teacher, Shifu, and the Furious Five: Tigress, Monkey, Mantis, Viper, and Crane.

The highlight of the show, at least in my opinion, clearly belonged to the numerous spouts of wisdom and quotes cleverly delivered by the various characters. Animated or not, wisdom can be found anywhere. All you have to do is look and listen with an open mind. Here are 5 of the wise sayings that I picked up in the movie:


*Living In the Now*
_Ooguay: “Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift. That is why it is called the present.”_
We don’t need to read Eckhart Tolle’s book “The Power of Now” to learn the importance of the present moment. We can simply watch this movie, to learn from Ooguay about how necessary it is to let go of our past, doubts and fears, if we want be happy. Thoughts of the future or baggages of the past take away your joy in the most significant moment – Now. What matters is not what has happened or what is going to take place. Hence, be faithful to what you are doing. Treat each moment as a gift and you will live life fully!



*You Can’t Run Away From Your Destiny*
_Ooguay: “One often meets his destiny on the road he takes to avoid it.”_
Ever had that tingling sensation that you are meant to do something else? Perhaps it is a dream that you have had since you were young. Or it may just be a recent awakening, like in my case. I have always thought I would pursue my grand idea of being an accountant or banker. Yes, I know. It sounds like a boring profession. But the thought of having an iron rice bowl appealed to me then. Even when I first started exploring opportunities on the web, making a ton of money was my first concern. Along the way, someone directed me to watch The Secret movie on you tube. Well, the rest is history. I never quite thought that I would be writing articles on self help and personal development. Nor that I would be interested in a coaching or healing profession. I am convinced now that I am threading on the right path, since I love what I do passionately. Each day of living this purpose feels so right to me intuitively. Hence, if you find yourself experiencing that sense of discomfort, that inner knowing that you are in the wrong job, or a purpose that you need to fulfill, perhaps it is time to ask yourself what your destiny is. Oddly enough, no matter which way you turn, this destiny calls out to you.


*Things Happen For A Reason*
_Ooguay: “There are no accidents.”_
If events do not go according to your expectations, then learn to stop fretting over your suffering and misery. Things often happen for a reason. It may just be a life lesson that you need to take. As we all know, life is never a bed of roses. If you do not recognize the lesson for what it is, you will find yourself continually stuck or attracting more of the same. You are in a vicious cycle, unable to break out. Step aside, take notes and learn from there. Then, you will find yourself moving on, becoming a more evolved and higher Self.


*Your Passion Keeps You Going*
_Tigress: “It is said that the Dragon Warrior can go for months without eating, surviving on the dew of a single ginkgo leaf and the energy of the universe.”
Po: “Then I guess my body doesn’t know I’m the Dragon Warrior yet. It’s gonna take a lot more than dew, and, uh, universe juice.”_
Admittedly, it sounds a little far fetched - to be able to survive without eating. But haven’t you experienced several times when you were so absorbed in what you were doing that you forgot to eat? It is true that our passions can keep us alive. Even in the most challenging of times, they have us going. A friend I came to know lately shared that her volunteer work in an Aids Organization helped sustained her during a time when she went into depression herself. If not for the patients who needed her and if not for the passion to help others, she would not have survived that period.


*You Can Be the Most Unlikely Hero*
Po: “There is no charge for awesomeness - or attractiveness.”
At the heart of the story, was a character with no apparent gifts or talents. He had to fight feelings of low self esteem and confidence. He had to endure snide remarks by the Furious Five. He had to undergo rounds of brutal martial arts training, that kept him from eating. Towards the end, Po unraveled the secret of the Dragon scroll from a meeting with his father. His father had tried to cheer him by telling him the secret ingredient of the family's noodle soup: nothing. 
Things become special, he explained, because people believe them to be special. As you probably guessed by now, Po saved the day. He realized that he could be awesome if he chose to believe so. And he was indeed the Dragon Warrior, after all!
What you can take from the movie, Kung Fu Panda, is this: Take action to fulfill your destiny, even if at first you think you suck. You just need to believe that you are Special. And in pursuing your path, you may just discover awesomeness – or attractiveness – is who You really are; and there is no charge for that!

Source: DumbLittleMan
Author: Evelyn Lin


----------



## Jazz (Jul 2, 2008)

lol

a little serious much?  It's a kid's movie with toilet humor


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 2, 2008)

What a bunch of overwrought canned philosophy.  Will someone build a time machine and please shoot the producer?


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm not sure whether to be impressed or appalled.


----------



## konohakartel (Jul 2, 2008)

dude Pixar goes deep...nvr doubt the 3D toons


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 2, 2008)

Thread merged because of relevance of topic.


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2008)

Merger BAD!


----------



## Vanity (Jul 2, 2008)

I saw this movie about a week ago and I'm glad I did. It was worth it and it had some really good momments.

I didn't enjoy it as much as Wall-E but I'm glad I saw it. 

I find that I like animated movies a lot.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 2, 2008)

I liked this movie. Definitely one of the best Dreamworks films so far. Didn't care much for the final fight though.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys Kung Fu Panda is getting a manga

Centzon Hitchers and Undertaker


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 29, 2008)

HEATAQUA said:


> Hey guys Kung Fu Panda is getting a manga
> 
> Link removed



Bumped a dead thread up, but this news sure makes up for it. Should be interesting.

I liked Kung Fu Panda, but it doesn't match up to the greatness of Wall-E.


----------

